# Salsa Mac



## Raine (Feb 9, 2005)

Salsa Mac


Yield: 4 servings
1 pkg (14.25-oz.) or 2 (7.25-oz.) boxes macaroni and cheese, prepared according to package directions 
8 oz lean ground beef or turkey 
1 cup ORTEGA® Thick & Chunky Salsa 
Procedures
1 COOK beef in medium skillet, stirring frequently, until no longer pink. Stir beef and salsa into prepared macaroni and cheese. Reduce heat to medium-low. Cook, stirring frequently, until mixture is heated through


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

This sounds good Rainee - I bet it would really be good with the shell mac and cheese where the cheese is in a foil packet.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

mmmm, foil packet cheese...


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2005)

Bucky, it's much better than the powdered cheese in the other boxes of mac & cheese.

I agree with you kitchenelf. This looks like one of those good quick busy night meals.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

lol buckytom!!!!  It's kind of like a creamy style Velveeta - and as crewsk said - better than the powdered version.  I can't remember what brand the shell/packet is but it makes a LOT of sauce - it's nice and thick and plentiful to take the other ingredients.

Try it buckytom - be brave  :P


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds good to me.  
Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

lol, i've had it and agree elfie and crewsk. i haven't had mac and cheese in a few years tho. i think the last time i made it was some organic version made with whole wheat pasta. i remember the brand was a woman's name and there was a bunny on the label, certifying that it was organic.  :roll: 
it had the powdered cheese, so i mixed it first to make a gooey paste, then added it to the mac. it sucked eggs anyway. the foil packet cheese is the way to go...


----------

